# Giving Cockatiels Enough Attention?



## ErinRose10 (Aug 31, 2014)

I know this is something that has been asked before but I'm wondering about a specific part of my arrangement. I work full time during the week and am gone early in the mornings. When I get home in the afternoon, I take my birdie out for some one on one time and this lasts for at least an hour and will be longer on the weekends. Sometimes I feel bad that maybe he isn't getting enough attention. He doesn't seem lonely per say but he is very clingy. I was reading about getting another cockatiel so they can keep each other company but this isn't something I can commit to right now. We have two Budgies who share the cage with our cockatiel, with a cage divider in the middle, so they can't physically interact too much (one budgie is a bully to our cockatiel), but they chirp at each other all day longer. Is this sufficient attention for my cockatiel? Is there anything I should be on the lookout for as far as not getting enough? He eats well, likes bathes, plays with his toys, loooves to talk and sing, etc.

Thanks! :grey tiel:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It seems to me that he is getting enough. There is no set time, some birds are just more clingy and that's normal. Getting another bird to keep him company definitely doesn't sound like a good idea right now. Just keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## eddieparrot5 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi, newbie here
We got our first tiel about six months ago, it need it so much attention, we decide it to get company for him (don't know the gender) well, long story short, now we have two tiels demanding attention 
No regrets do...


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

We work full time, gone early in the mornings, til about 3:30 each afternoon. Before we go, and any time we leave the house, we turn Joey's radio on. We have it set to the local university station, so he gets a wide variety of music, and a lot of talk. That way he gets music and hears human voices all day. When we get home, he is always happy to see us, and we give him loads of attention for a while before anything else.

It sounds like you are doing great by your tiel. Do you have a radio for while you are gone? That is the only thing I can think of maybe changing if you don't already have one.


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

I think the regularity of attention is more important than the amount of time, they just love their routine.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Phoenix2010 said:


> I think the regularity of attention is more important than the amount of time, they just love their routine.


:thumbu: :thumbu:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Sounds like you are doing fine.  The two budgies are probably enough of a distraction for your 'tiel. The radio is a good idea, too. Plenty of interesting chewable and shreddable toys are excellent for keeping your birds busy while you're not home, as well.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm pretty much saying what the others have said - between the budgies and the attention in the afternoon, your guy should be fine  As long as there's mental stimulation of some sort, your fid will do okay.


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

I live in Australia where cockatiels are native and I've let my back lawn overgrow as my two tiels just LOVE LOVE LOVE a batch of seeded lawn stuck in their cage to chew on. I only just discovered this from advice from another cockatiel owner - but they adore chomping away on lawn seeds and stalks. Not sure how it is overseas but here in Australia it's their natural food so my two go nuts for it and keeps then occupied for hours.

Sounds like you are doing the right thing. We can't give up work for pets so they have to work around us. As long as they get some love a day - or if you go away like I did the last 3 days - plenty of seed, water, activities - they are fine. Mine are always a bit pissed off if I've been away but soon settle in.


----------

